

Hobbit behind the scenes video blog - showing off 3D using RED cameras - wr1472
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2011/nov/04/hobbit-peter-jackson-video-blog

======
noonespecial
Two interesting things jumped out at me:

1) Even Jackson says that "Reds eat color".

2) Two guys can sit next to each other and draw the concept art for the right
and left eye of a 3d shot, just by looking at what the other is drawing. Thats
freakin' superhuman.

